

Jury instructions for Bedrock v. Google - tzs
http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http://docs.justia.com/cases/federal/district-courts/texas/txedce/6:2009cv00269/116887/745/0.pdf?1303443916&chrome=true

======
tzs
Since this case is likely to get a lot of attention, I thought some might find
the jury instructions interesting. They contain a pretty good explanation of
how one interprets a patent, and what the burdens were on each side (Bedrock
for proving infringement and damages, Google for showing invalidity).

In particular, they give a nice explanation of what it would take to
invalidate the patent. The standard of proof for that is "preponderance of the
evidence".

More filings in the case are available here:
[http://dockets.justia.com/docket/texas/txedce/6:2009cv00269/...](http://dockets.justia.com/docket/texas/txedce/6:2009cv00269/116887/)

